# anybody seen black egg crate lately in stores?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

let me know

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Plastic World, I believe on Chesswood. You might want to try Canada Corals too they may have some left over...


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I was at Plastic World last sat but did not see any egg crate. Its a good store for plastic sheets n they do have a lot of scrap pcs for good price.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

just called Plastic World. they do have it and its very close to my place.

thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

We sell black egg crate for $16.99 per 2x4 sheet.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Rona at Willowdale always has it...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Red also has everything.

got it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey man....don't drag me into this......  I had some in my basement......that's all I will comment on.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

sig said:


> Red also has everything.
> 
> got it


Noted!!! Gotta call red first next time I need something .&#128515;

-Tony


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ugh....I just found some under my couch.....


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

What is red? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

coldmantis said:


> What is red?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


Not what.... Who is red &#128515; , he is a legend in the reefing community for being able to attend a lot first day shipments &#128515; and his connection in this community is boundless ! Some say his tears can cure cancer but to bad he doesn't cry!

-Tony


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks......I think  .....The only reason I'm here and the urban legend continues; is that I stand on the shoulders of giants....and others that have preceded me. There were others before me.....and certainly will be others after me.

Back to the topic at hand. I think Sig has found what he was looking for. He received a 2' x 4' sheet of black eggcrate recently from me.


----------

